# Best A/V Head Unit with digital output for a HLCD system ?



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys, 
I'm searching for a good quality A/V head unit that has digital output, can you guys give me some suggestions ?

Here is my HLCD system list


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Alpine
Alpine


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Don't count out a particular head unit just because it doesn't have a digital out. I had my McIntosh MX-406 converted to digital coax out. Just saying it's an option...


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

lsm said:


> Don't count out a particular head unit just because it doesn't have a digital out. I had my McIntosh MX-406 converted to digital coax out. Just saying it's an option...


Right. I, for example, use my note 4 hdmi out to optical. Works well but the OP wanted an A/V unit...


----------



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

What do you want the unit to do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

digital in to a bitone is good cause it kills about half the floor noise. otherwise, it's not incredibly important.


----------



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

jtaudioacc said:


> digital in to a bitone is good cause it kills about half the floor noise. otherwise, it's not incredibly important.


Yep which is exactly why I want a A/V HU with digital out.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

jtaudioacc said:


> digital in to a bitone is good cause it kills about half the floor noise. otherwise, it's not incredibly important.



It may be good but, in terms of sound, the Bit One will cap the signal at 24 bit/48 kHz because it wants you to buy their top of the line Full DA amp with AC Link in order to output 24 bit/192kHz. 

So, if your head unit outputs 24bit/192kHz, you'll be doing it a disservice by plugging directly into the Bit One via optical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

here you go travis Clarion U.S.A | NX706


----------

